# Word 2000: mehrere grafiken gleichzeitig einfügen?



## RJ85 (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

ich würde gern viele Grafiken gleichzeitig einfügen ohne jedes Mal Einfügen - Grafik klicken zu müssen. Habe schon einige Tipps (alle Bilder zu markieren; das Programm pcwShape und auch schon einige Makros) ausprobiert.

Gibt es für Word 2000 überhaupt eine Möglichkeit mehere Bilder gleichzeitig einzufügen (abgesehen von Makros)?  Wie kann ich ein Makro erstellen, dass mir alle Bilder aus einem bestimmten Ordner in eine Worddatei einfügt (ohne die Größe zu verändern o.ä.)

Bin für jede Anregung dankbar =)


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

du musst nicht unbedingt den Grafik-Einfügen-Dialog nutzen.
Per Drag&Drop kannst du beliebig viele Grafiken bspw. aus dem Explorer oder vom Desktop in dein Dokument verfrachten. Sofern die Grafiken von der Originalgrösse her in das Dokument passen, sollten sie auch nicht skaliert werden.


----------



## RJ85 (26. Dezember 2008)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> du musst nicht unbedingt den Grafik-Einfügen-Dialog nutzen.
> Per Drag&Drop kannst du beliebig viele Grafiken bspw. aus dem Explorer oder vom Desktop in dein Dokument verfrachten. Sofern die Grafiken von der Originalgrösse her in das Dokument passen, sollten sie auch nicht skaliert werden.



Das habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Bei mir werden dann immer nur die Dateinamen also zb Bild 001 Bild 002 etc angezeigt. (Ich weiß, dass es in Word eine Einstellung gibt, bei der - wenn man Bilder einfügt- nur die Namen / Pfade angezeigt werden allerdings war diese hier wohl nicht aktiviert, weil - wenn ich das Bild normal über Grafik - Einfügen eingefügt habe ganz normal das bild angezeigt wurde)


----------



## Drogist (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

das einfachste, was mir dazu einfällt: 

Alle Grafiken in einen getrennten Ordner kopieren
Ein Mal in Word "Grafik einfügen" via Menü
dann aber alle Grafiken markieren und mit einem Schlag einfügen.

Und ich habe es früher immer so gemacht: In die Symbolleiste habe ich exakt dem Menü-Befehl als Icon gelegt, also mit dem Befehl verknüpft. Dann reichte ein Klick, um die Grafik an der aktuellen Cursorposition einzufügen. - Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ging das über Extras-Anpassen-Befehle (oder so), ich konnte den Befehl dann glaube ich auf die Symbolleiste ziehen.

Das Ganze ungeprüft also ohne Gewehr, ähm, Gewähr natürlich .


----------

